# Grumman Sport Boat Questions



## hunterjon (Nov 27, 2012)

I’ve always liked the design of the Grumman Sport Boat but have never been in the position to snag one when I’ve seen them for sale. I recently sold a couple of canoes I haven’t used in years and managed to pick up a Sport Boat for a pretty good price. 

I’ve got a couple of spots outside the managed areas as well as some places I hunt out of state where this boat will be really useful, but since I now reside on the east side of the state (moved from Holland last year) I’m curious about using it at Shiawassee, Harsens, etc. What, if any, modifications should I be looking at if I’m planning on checking those areas out this season?

Runners on the bottom would be helpful at some of the other places I hunt as well, so I’m thinking about doing those. I’m assuming a Lewis winch isn’t needed to pull this boat over the dikes at Shiawassee if I have runners and empty some things out beforehand right? Is there anything else I should be looking at while I can’t really travel for work and actually have time to get things done?


----------



## nelsonjr89 (Aug 9, 2014)

I just picked one up last month as well! 
I've been wanting one for the last several years and finally pulled the trigger. 
My plan for this year is just to get runners as well. 
I'm anxious to use this for the 2020 season 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

We have about an 80# canoe. Don't want to drag it on the stones at Shiawassee. We throw the decoy bags out leave the rest of the gear in, grab it and heave it over the dikes.

It's deep fast at those dikes so hopping out and back in can be a trip.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

I dragged a grumman (and before that an old michicraft) with my dad and all our crap (unloaded - two trips) without a winch over the shiawassee dikes for a looong time. Is it doable?, yes, is it fun?, no. We ended up putting runners and a lewis winch on the grumman and its a dream. Also added some lights up front. Butch and Dan Bovin did all the work. Highly recommend.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i just did another grumman this week. for those that are thinking about having them done...don't wait to get them in because we're not doing them at the speed we used to. you bring them in september theres a chance you don't get it done this year. just an FYI.

btw, a sportboat is the best weapon for the managed areas. small but big at the same time. easily stowed few rows back in your cornfield, doesn't destroy corn...small footprint. handles 2 guys a dog pretty easily. I have many, many years hunting out of one.


----------



## hunterjon (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the information everyone. 

Nelson, what are you planning on running for a motor on yours? I'm currently on the hunt for a 4-6hp 2 stroke. I guess I could always pull the 15hp 2 stroke off my sneakbox if wanted to get there in a hurry haha.

FBD, If I could guarantee that I'd always have a partner at some of the places I hunt where dragging would be helpful, I'd probably do the same thing as you. The Grumman comes in at 110# or so and is pretty easy for 2 folks to carry. 

Ash I'm glad to hear it can be done without a winch even if it's not fun. I'm not opposed to spending the money on a winch in the future, but I'd like to see how much I actually end up hunting at Shiawassee before dropping the coin.

SK, I just sent Butch an email a little while ago, if possible I'd be up for dropping it off this coming week to get the work done. You guys put some pods on a boat of mine years ago and they've been fantastic.


----------



## nelsonjr89 (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a 6.5 Honda with a beavertail long tail kit.
I havent had it in the water yet, but from what I've ready and the previous owner, it will push 2 hunters and a dog fine!
I swapped the hubs and added bigger trailer tires, re wired the trailer, plan on giving it a fresh paint job.
Now just have to find time to go up to Butches and put on the runners!
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i just did another grumman this week. for those that are thinking about having them done...don't wait to get them in because we're not doing them at the speed we used to. you bring them in september theres a chance you don't get it done this year. just an FYI.
> 
> btw, a sportboat is the best weapon for the managed areas. small but big at the same time. easily stowed few rows back in your cornfield, doesn't destroy corn...small footprint. handles 2 guys a dog pretty easily. I have many, many years hunting out of one.
> 
> ...



I recognize that bottom pic there  haha We have since painted the winch too!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

one that went out the door yesterday. butches drain plug added to sportboat, winch mount, light bar/wiring/battery and runners.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Shi Kid - That’s funny I sold my sport boat to a guy who seen it when I was painting it. And made me an offer I could not say no to! As he was saying what else he wanted me to do as far as painting I glanced over it and I said yep no problem and did you notice I put a trailer wheel on and as he was looking at it I grabbed the Butch special drain plug and slid it in my pocket as I was getting ready to drill the boat and put it in. I couldn’t part with it I still show it to friends I don’t know why but I think it’s so cool.


----------



## Chronic (Nov 29, 2019)

What size chainsaw motor is needed for the GSB using the Lewis? Would a MS180 be big enough? I know these run a little higher rpm. Perhaps something like a 024 or 026?

Thanks


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Chronic said:


> What size chainsaw motor is needed for the GSB using the Lewis? Would a MS180 be big enough? I know these run a little higher rpm. Perhaps something like a 024 or 026?
> 
> Thanks


026 will work. thats the minimum i would go...and probably the lowest you can go and still be able to bolt up and use adapter.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

smaller boats be fine with 026. anything larger and 1436, recommend 290 or 310.


----------



## Chronic (Nov 29, 2019)

Nelsonjr89:

How is the mud motor working on the Grumman? Do you stand up and drive. 

thanks


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Chronic said:


> Nelsonjr89:
> 
> How is the mud motor working on the Grumman? Do you stand up and drive.
> 
> thanks


What’s the verdict??


----------



## nelsonjr89 (Aug 9, 2014)

Sorry guys, just noticed the post. 
I've concluded sitting on a 5 gallon bucket just infront of the first bench makes it easiest to maneuver 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JPC6000 (Jan 11, 2002)

I run a GoDevil 5.5hp crawfish on mine, I normally sit and drive but standing is possible, just be careful. I have to stand to start it.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i'm all for mud motors....but not on a grumman. i like to be able to turn around and go the other direction when i need to. lol


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i'm all for mud motors....but not on a grumman. i like to be able to turn around and go the other direction when i need to. lol


what about dragging the Grumman with outboard on the downward side of dike? Seems like even trimmed all the up you would catch the dike when the boat re entered the water.....I know you said before carrying the outboard was how it was done forever....just wasnt sure if you meant mainly your 14’36” Jon’s ?


----------



## Chronic (Nov 29, 2019)

No problem for me. But I have only done it once!! Just need to remember to tilt motor up.


----------

